# Stomach bug = low supply? And, does beer really work? And a thrush question, too!



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I read somewhere that having the stomach flu can cause supply issues for a few days afterward. If this is true, does this "fix itself" once your body is back to normal, or am I going to have to get back on Domperidone to fix this? (We've had issues with low supply in the past.)

Also, has anyone had any luck with beer for boosting supply? I hate beer, but I'll drink it if it's a quick fix for supply problems.

Oh, and DS also has thrush because of his inhaled steroid. I just discovered this last night. The only possible symptom I've had is one spot on the outer edge of my areola itching a bit yesterday afternoon, but I'm not sure if that's indicative of me having thrush. I have no nipple pain or anything. Would I know for sure if I had it?


----------



## Frisbee (Feb 7, 2007)

The books I have say that the beer thing is just an old wives tale.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Anything that dehydrates you will cause a drop in supply. It is really hard to stay hydrated if you are puking everything up. Provided you are not pregnant, drinking three liters of Emergen-C could help with that.

I read that hops can increase supply, but so can oatmeal, and if you have a stomach flu, you are probably going to want oatmeal rather than beer. Plain oatmeal with a little sugar.

Good luck.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

When my mom was a near-leader with LLL in the 70s, they always suggested a nice beer BUT that's all part of relaxation. If you hate beer, then you won't really relax, and part of the help it can provide won't be there. I had the HUGEST let-down massive leak about 20 minutes after having a super-good microbrew when DS was a couple months old. It was crazy.

Oatmeal works, too. And I've heard that oatmeal cookies work too.









As for having the flu, I often wonder if it's the medicines people take that really drops their supply. Assuming they haven't gotten dehydrated. But then my supply has never had that issue. I will continue to make milk no matter what, but if I'm not hydrated, I will FEEL like utter death...for me hydration isn't necessary for milk, but for my OWN well-being.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

The beer thing is about the hops. You can get alcohol-free hops brews or make hops tea (but they're bitter). Oatmeal is just as good, and fenugreek is awesome.

I think a lot of women see a temporary supply dip with a virus; it should right itself. Also hormonal shifts (i.e. period) can cause supply dips too.

I'd eat a bunch of oats and take some fenugreek capsules (can't remember the dosage, but standard wisdom is take until you smell like maple syrup!).


----------

